# Cleaned the car



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

No before photos sadly.

Anyways washed, clayed, washed polished, sealant applied. Just need to get wheels refurbished and chips on door sorted. Only spent hour doing car ☺



















Really want to get the car machine polished to remove some of the swirls. But overall it came out better that expected


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks stunning matey 8)


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Lovely colour mate, good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Donovan2123 said:


> No before photos sadly.
> 
> Anyways washed, clayed, washed polished, sealant applied. Only spent hour doing car ☺


You managed all that in one hour?

Think an F1 team will be hiring you for there pit stop team!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually the love the colour. Wasn't 100% sure but I wanted to be different. And this colour seems very rare in a mk1

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > No before photos sadly.
> ...


Lol, I did. Was well prepared with everything needed laid out

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQS240 (Apr 6, 2014)

I spent 11 hours on mine washing claying mopping polishing and waxing.























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work both of you 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Dolomite Grey's the best colour! Did the same to mine today but spent nearly 3 hours. Absolutely gleaming but I didn't take any pics and it's dark now!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

TTQS240 said:


> I spent 11 hours on mine washing claying mopping polishing and waxing.
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


That is some shine you have there but 11 hours, yer arms must have been about to drop off


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good, but you cant even clay a car in an hour nevermind everything else!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Took half a hour to fully clay car. I would have liked to spend more time but couldn't. Will be claying again in near future. The shock wad how much dirt the clay had after doing each panel.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

So are you saying you clayed it in half hour but not properly as this may explain your timing mentioned.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes not properly at all. Hence I plan to do again in couple of weeks hopefully followed by machine polish

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Niallt1892 (May 10, 2014)

Both look awesome love the colour of the first one mind


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Lovely colour bud


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Niallt1892 said:


> Both look awesome love the colour of the first one mind


Agree!!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

